# "Departures", a film about a Japanese cellist



## Clockwork

I saw this film last night and wondered if anyone on here had heard of it.






Won the Best Foreign Film Oscar a few months back; it's about a Japanese cellist who losses his job in the symphony and takes up work with corpses. It's actually a really interesting story about death and family, though the reason I bring it up here is because it integrates classical music so much.

Was just wondering if anyone had seen it, and/or thoughts on the soundtrack.


----------



## Zuo17

Clockwork, 

I have heard of this film...is it a movie that should be watched? I thought the whole backdrop of a Japanese cellist was interesting. Does the film contain both a mix of classical pieces and self-composed pieces as well?

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Houshintida

i haven't heard of this film...maybe i should watch this, as it won the Best Foreign Film..


----------

